# here is a mod i bet you haven't seen yet :)



## waddup (Dec 1, 2008)

im a drummer, and 1 thing wrong with almost every live band is a tendency to speed up or slow down.

so we use metronomes.

id like to take an electronic metronome that has an led light built it already


http://cgi.ebay.com/Chromatic-LED-T...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

(that pulses with the beat) and connect it to a flashlight, so that i can rig the flashlight wherever me and the band play and set it so we _*ALL *_can see a pulse of light to help keep us in time.

i figure its as easy as taking the leads off the back of the built in led, and connecting it to a flashlight with strobe capability?

any help ideas appreciated.

yes it would be best if the band just played in time, but after 25 years of playing with bands i can tell you this device will help a lot.

id be happy to pay someone $$ to do the soldering / electronics for me.


----------



## worldedit (Dec 1, 2008)

Since it must be seen from a wider area you dont need a reflector. Id recommend building something yourself. You can use a 7135 regulator board from dx or kd. Battery input and signal ar connected seperately. So you can connect it to a led and battery and let the metronome switch them on and off.


----------



## waddup (Dec 1, 2008)

worldedit said:


> Since it must be seen from a wider area you dont need a reflector. Id recommend building something yourself. You can use a 7135 regulator board from dx or kd. Battery input and signal ar connected seperately. So you can connect it to a led and battery and let the metronome switch them on and off.



thanks but,

i like the idea of it being in a reflector, that way i can aim it where i want it, if the bass player is playing badly he gets it straight in the eye  or i can just bounce it off a wall?

i can probably open the metronome and find 2 wires on the back of the built in red led, but i have no idea how to get 'that' signal, into the back of my flashlight (p7? q5? q2? i need to buy 1 for this project) 

maybe some kind of 'gun trigger' lead / cable?


----------



## worldedit (Dec 2, 2008)

Without going deeper into the electronics you could use a relay that is switched by the 1.5V from the led. Than you can solder the relays output to bridge the flashlight switch.

Dont know how long a relay will work under that kind of stress though.


----------



## 1dash1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't understand the premise. Isn't the beat set by the drummer? If the other band members won't listen to the drummer, why should they listen to a beam of light? :shrug:


----------



## waddup (Dec 2, 2008)

worldedit said:


> Without going deeper into the electronics you could use a relay that is switched by the 1.5V from the led. Than you can solder the relays output to bridge the flashlight switch.
> 
> Dont know how long a relay will work under that kind of stress though.



:twothumbs


any idea where id be able to buy the right kind of relay for that?

and what specks it would require?

would be nice if it draws little power and my jerry-rigged system could run for at least an hour.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 2, 2008)

Look for a solid state relay - I think that would be best. Others here can probably point you to places that have them and more details. This may take some work but it seems do-able. Good luck.


----------



## waddup (Dec 2, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> - I think that would be best. Others here can probably point you to places that have them and more details..



this thread has had 160+ views and only you trying to help me 

i think im alone and in teh dark with this


:candle:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 2, 2008)

waddup said:


> this thread has had 160+ views and only you trying to help me
> 
> i think im alone and in teh dark with this
> 
> ...



I think the easiest way to accomplish this is to buy one of those cheapie "shower head" flashlights with multiple LEDs and hook it in series with a power mosfet, then connect the output of the metronome's flasher (or speaker) to the input side of the mosfet. You can also use an optoisolator instead of the mosfet. Radio Shack carries mosfets and optoisolators.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mikespike2 (Dec 17, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I think the easiest way to accomplish this is to buy one of those cheapie "shower head" flashlights with multiple LEDs and hook it in series with a power mosfet, then connect the output of the metronome's flasher (or speaker) to the input side of the mosfet. You can also use an optoisolator instead of the mosfet. Radio Shack carries mosfets and optoisolators.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!



Traditional relay is too slow for 80 bpm.. it won't click on and off fast enough to keep up.

Some combination of mosfet/optoisolator/transistor should do it. I don't know enough about those to tell you the best choice.


----------

